# philippine martial arts workshop in northern california



## thekuntawman (Dec 28, 2002)

hello

many of you know that i am not a fan of teaching philippine martial arts by seminar. but i am hoping to reach new students for my school, and i am going to teach some seminar soon.

in sacramento, january 12 we will teach yantok at daga/espada at daga in my school in sacramento. on january 26 there will be sinawali/doble baston at my school. the workshops are 2 hours, and if there is time, we might touch some empty hands technique.

in san francisco, we are again attempting to start a weekly or every other week class there soon. to recruit new people there, i am offering a one time, no obligation to join introduction workshop to my own style of eskrima (which i call "gatdula's fighting eskrima"), but the class will be kuntaw and eskrima (because i will not teach kuntaw by seminars). i will have the date soon in the next week or two maybe.

the cost of all my workshops are $35. please email me if you are interested.

peace and blessings

mustafa gatdula


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thekuntawman _
> *in sacramento, january 12 we will teach yantok at daga/espada at daga in my school in sacramento. *



Can we get a review?


----------



## thekuntawman (Jan 19, 2003)

we did not have the 5 day workshop because nobody has there money on time. but we have another one every august.

my espada at daga workshop was pretty good. next week is my double sticks seminar.

first i would like to say, that espada at daga and stick and knife is not part of my kuntaw, not even "gatdula's fighting eskrima-arnis". i even learned it from my granpa, and it was not part of his. i did learn some from ernesto presas, and one another teacher in the philippines, but i cant remember his name.

when i teach it to my students i give it to them like a gift, which i call "information only". this is not part of there requirements to become a teacher/expert in my system, so they dont have to train with it if they dont want to. things like this i give to my students to make the training more interesting, and to give them something he can show off with, besides his fighting ability. most people like to have something non-fighting to look at and get impress. or they will believe the saying that espada "Y" daga is one the things all arnisador should know. i dont practice it too much because i dont believe it makes my fighting any better, and i havent seen a real FIGHTING style of espada at daga, only combinations and neat ways to tie up the arms of your opponent who is striking the teacher to get his arms tied up.

since we had some people with no philippine martial arts experience i taught some of my basics,
GATDULA'S STRIKES #1-7
1-outside strike to the temple (hit)
2-inside strike to the temple (hit)
3-outside strike to the thigh or knee (hit)
4-inside strike to the knee or shin (hit)
5-downward strike to collarbone, shoulder, face or hand/forearm (hit)
6-upward strike to the throat or chin (poke)
7-outside strike to temple or neck (poke)

GATDULA'S STABBINGS #1-3
1-upward stab under the rib cage
2-out to in stab (palm down) to kidneys or stomach (depends to how your opponent is facing)
3-out to in stab (palm out) high, to the neck, shoulder or inside the collarbone (downward)

GATDULA'S CUT #1-9
1-out to in cut high to throat or hand or face
2-in to out cut high to throat or hand or face
3-low outside cut to thigh or lowered arm
4-low inside cut to thigh or lowered arm
5-downward cut to face or arm
6-slanted downward (out to in) cut to face, arm (forearm, tricep or bicep) or shoulder (front or back)
7-slanted downward (in to out) cut to face, arm or shoulder
8-slanted upward (out to in) cut to forearm, armpit, tricep or neck
9-slanted upward (in to out) cut to forearm, armpit, tricep or neck

i will post more later.


----------



## thekuntawman (Jan 20, 2003)

i also taught attacking combinations with the stick for a lead. we did that for almost one hour, and i gave some strategy for attacking with two weapons. i spend only 30 minutes on countering (block, cut counters, sciccors counters and simaltaneous block and kill counters). then, we did about 30 minutes on freestyle sparring with yantok at daga.

i wanted to spend a little time with sword and knife, and exposed weapon and hidden knife, but we did not have enough time. well try to do it maybe in two months.

i don not teach all the trapping and disarmings with the stick and knife because i do not believe in those kinds of techniques.

i will come back and talk about the double stick later.


----------

